# Best diy grow tent ever?



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

well im almost complete with this bad boy.took about 3 hours of shopping around and 4 hours of construction time.just have some more ventilation work to do no biggie.waiting on 2nd 400w light should arrive any day now along with phresh filter.another stanley blower coming soon too.i checked walmart,homedepot and lowes and purchased everything from wallty and HDEPOT.
MATERIALS.
9x-8footx2inchx1inch wood. 1.97$each(HDEPOT)
2x-9footx12foot HEAVY duty tarps.13.63$each(wally)23.00 at home depot and lowes!
40- 2 inch screws(1.75inch would be best.)(HDEPOT)
large role industrial strength duct tape along with gorilla tape(had) 8.43$(HDEPOT)
5 foot industrial strength velcro 8.00$(wally)
2x- Tarp-zip 7 foot 9.83$(hdepot(superbadass.)

Total cost was around 80 bux



TOOLS
Staple gun
Screw Driver
Scissors
Knife
Tape Measure
Saw
BONG(lemon skunk inside)

brief summary.
first i cut the boards to there sizes.4x-7foot, 4x- 4foot4inch, 6x- 3feet 8inch.
screws together the 2 main sides with cross supports(extra wood) at the bottom corner of each section.took it into room and built it the rest of the way(not rockt science)
then i started from the bottom with the tarps.bottom floor,right panel,back panel covered with first tarp.staple gund in place pretty snug.folded excess tarp and taped down(looks cool)second tarp covered roof,front panel, left side.cut off excess tarp on that side(might of been the other side,lol).
when through and taped all tarp meet tarp sections and added a few more staples.
stuck adhesive zipper into place then reinforced with duct tape,then cut through the middle of zipper(key part there).after zippers were installed i placed 5 foot velcro strip at bottom.(actually didnt do that yet.tomoro.check it OUT!


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

here she is


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Sep 1, 2010)

I like it =]


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

ah thanks friend (sadaam Voice).im very happy with the results.once my light and filter arrive i will post the final product.


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 1, 2010)

If you used Panda plastic it would be way more light proof and the white side reflects light well for the inside of the tent. Good job though, I like it. It goes to show if you have a bizarre shape or need a custom tent it's very easy to make yourself...JR


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks good. I dont see the point in spending $300 on something that can be built by a 10 year old. I recommend you get some type of mylar since it appears to be in your living room. What were the final dimensions and what light are you using? 

This is my DIY tent. Wish I could have built it bigger and I need better ventilation


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

very clean lookin tent.hell no this bitch is in my tiny ass back room.i have 3 bedroom with just me .go to home depot and get some tarp-zips if your tent isnt sealed.
well i lost my tape measure but its roughly 7' long,3'10"wide,4'6"inch wide.
where is a cheap place to get some mylar?are those camping blankets as good?i have 1 or 2 already.very shiny!


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 1, 2010)

I picked up mine from the local hydro store. It was a dollar a foot.


----------



## skiweeds (Sep 1, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> very clean lookin tent.hell no this bitch is in my tiny ass back room.i have 3 bedroom with just me .go to home depot and get some tarp-zips if your tent isnt sealed.
> well i lost my tape measure but its roughly 7' long,3'10"wide,4'6"inch wide.
> where is a cheap place to get some mylar?are those camping blankets as good?i have 1 or 2 already.very shiny!


if you have a hydro gardening store in your town they should have mylar. i seen some at a local shop the other day, i cant remember the price but it was real cheap. like under $10 not sure how much you get but it looked like enough. i got mine from http://htgsupply.com but that was before i knew we had local hydro shops. i dont get out much. town is full of narcs and thieves.


----------



## dbkick (Sep 1, 2010)

pretty much defeats the purpose if light pentrates it doesn't it?


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

its air tight,odor proof,large.like i said i started this damn thing yesterday.reflective wall coverings to come.(someones gotta be negative nancy)
ive never been in any hydro shop,when i go to the nursery to get FF the dude is a dick and asks questions.so i pretty much stick to online ordering even tho im in a major city with plenty hydroshops.

and considering it cost me about 80 bux compared to a 300 tent of that size.not alot of tents designed with 2x400w in mind.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

im probably gonna end up goin with car windshield reflectors as wall coverings.used them in old flower box(current veg box)there about 2$ a peice and i would probably need about 10 of them.


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Sep 1, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> ah thanks friend (sadaam Voice).im very happy with the results.once my light and filter arrive i will post the final product.


Haha Stuffs too funny I would have built my tents but I am waay too lazy =[ So sad

Cant wait to see everything hooked up in action!


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 1, 2010)

waitin on dchydro.coms slow ass!well its been since saturday so yeah im impatient.


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 3, 2010)

I got my Secret Jarden 4x4x7 tent for 180 bucks to my door, i don't know where you keep getting 300 dollars. like i said I like your idea.

But, I can take mine down fold it up and put in the storage bag that is 48 in x 2 in x 10 in. Pretty slick. just a FYI.....JR


----------



## NewbGrower^.^ (Sep 3, 2010)

jrinlv said:


> I got my Secret Jarden 4x4x7 tent for 180 bucks to my door, i don't know where you keep getting 300 dollars. like i said I like your idea.
> 
> But, I can take mine down fold it up and put in the storage bag that is 48 in x 2 in x 10 in. Pretty slick. just a FYI.....JR


My ebay tents don't fold up for crap haha They still get the job done though. I will switch both my 12/12 and veg tent to Secret Jadens once I get more money with my low income job. xD They seem top notch. Still once again good job budreaky. I'm sure some huge harvests will be in your future =]


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Sep 3, 2010)

cheapest tents around, there ebay store is even cheaper.
http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Grow-Tent-orderby0-p-1-c-77.html


----------



## jrinlv (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow those are some cheap prices. Just think it has all the vents and ports already built in, just food for thought..JR


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 3, 2010)

mydixiewrecked said:


> cheapest tents around, there ebay store is even cheaper.
> http://www.thelashop.com/catalog/Grow-Tent-orderby0-p-1-c-77.html


You werent kidding. Those werent expensive at all. I might get one of those if I get a new spot to grow in. One major reason I built mine is because my space was limited and I wanted to get the most out of it and I thought I was going to save a shitload of money. In the end I probably saved 20 or 25 bucks. A small price to pay for convenience.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 3, 2010)

trust me i spent hours staring at that site.just wasnt in the budget,already dropped almost 300$ on new 400w light/cooltube/bulb/ more grow big.so 80bux for the tent that more than suits my needs is all i needs.lol.oh yeah spent another 48$ on attitudes NEWSLETTER at 5 this morning(right when it started the promo)got some grapegod,ak-48 + 5 freebies!

just wait till this tent is complete,still to come:drying chamber,1.5"x4" veg chamber,mylar(mostlikely).trying to make it a complete grow tent with 1 carbon filter.drying chamber will vent into flower as well the veg chamber.1 stanley blower for culltubes,exhausted through ceiling,1 stanley blower for filter/flower chamber ehaust.(i have AC in room so this should be just fine)

give me about a week to complete.


----------



## BigBoostDSM (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice to see others doing DIY tents. 

Here is my tent, ordered the fittings and got the pipe from lowes. Was ~$100 for materials and took a few hours to cut the pieces and assemble. Wrapping it was a bit of a pain as we did it when it was in place. It's 5' wide, 32" deep, 7' tall.


----------



## mydixiewrecked (Sep 3, 2010)

jrinlv said:


> Wow those are some cheap prices. Just think it has all the vents and ports already built in, just food for thought..JR


you get it even cheaper if you live near City of industry in so.cal, I got there big 96in tent for $188, they only accept cash there BTW.


----------



## mlad (Sep 3, 2010)

BigBoostDSM said:


> Here is my tent, ordered the fittings and got the pipe from lowes. Was ~$100 for materials and took a few hours to cut the pieces and assemble. Wrapping it was a bit of a pain as we did it when it was in place. It's 5' wide, 32" deep, 7' tall.


 Nice and simple looking. Did Lowes/HD not have the fittings that you needed for the pipe? How did you wrap the tent, looks like you used tape?  Also, is it pretty sturdy?

I am considering making a tent or building a box, so I'm curious.

Edit: How did you design the opening with the poly? Zipper, velcro, etc?


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 3, 2010)

that came very clean.whats the lining?
i built mine out of wood and its very sturdy.confident enough to hold 2x4foot t8,2x400w,filter no prob.wood is very easy to work with just get a screw driver.
i got over the hole stealth idea.some 1 walks in there im busted lol.


----------



## gobbly (Sep 4, 2010)

the light leaks would be an issue I'd think... I like the design though. I'd think those sheets of mylar covered insulation would work better for walls, and are light tight. Or you could just use something like blackout cloth instead of tarps, it is light tight.


----------



## BigBoostDSM (Sep 5, 2010)

mlad said:


> Nice and simple looking. Did Lowes/HD not have the fittings that you needed for the pipe? How did you wrap the tent, looks like you used tape?  Also, is it pretty sturdy?
> 
> I am considering making a tent or building a box, so I'm curious.
> 
> Edit: How did you design the opening with the poly? Zipper, velcro, etc?


Lowes/HD did not have two of the 3/4" fittings I needed:

http://flexpvc.com/cart/html/images/PVC4way34inch.jpg

and

http://flexpvc.com/cart/html/images/PVC3way34inch.jpg

I needed 8 of each. I got the T fittings and cross fittings from HD though. The tent is wrapped with Panda film. It's held together with lots of white duct tape on the inside and silver on the outside. There are two 2x4's running on the top of the tent which the top bars are pipe clamped to that gives this thing a TON of support. The ballast is on a shelf on the roof and the light, fan, and carbon filter are all hanging from it with no signs of giving way. The front door is attached to one of the 2x4's on the top and then velcroed down the sides and bottom. The velcro is light proof you just have to push it down a few times to get a really good seal. 

Before this I had an actual cabinet, 2x4x6 built out of MDF. It cost $50 more, was quite a bit smaller, and when I had a small leak the MDF sucked up the water and started growing mold so I had to get rid of it. This way proved quite a bit easier, it's extremely easy to disassemble (the only thing glued is the roof pieces, all the others are screwed), and we were able to make a small clone chamber with the panda film that was left. It worked out well.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 6, 2010)

well i got the veg partment complet.waiting on light and filter to finish the rest they should of arrived today but labor day.im mostlikely gonna order some mylar sheets for the flower chamber.just using windshield sun reflectors i for veg as u can see.
also included WWxBB(bushy) and Master Kush(stalk) 2 weeks from execution.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 6, 2010)

yea and im gettin the light leak under check "GOBBLY" no leaks from veg to flower.i had a Sharks breath revert back to veg 4 weeks into flower due to light leaks.the bud was xtra shitty/super duper duper leafy.(i actually still have a branch or 2 i refuse to trim and give to buds when they are in need)
so yeah light leeks a no no.lesson learned.room is blackd out anyways.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 6, 2010)

BIGBOOST go to HD and look in the tarp section and they have these "tarp zip-ups" which are self adhesive(which i reinforce with duct tape).but im VERY happy with them.10 bux for 7 foot line of it.thats what are on my tent,


----------



## BigBoostDSM (Sep 6, 2010)

Already have velcro on my setup and it was 10 bucks for 20 feet, so it was enough to do all 3 sides of the front. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 8, 2010)

so the fed ex santa clause came early and dropped off my new ballast(400), cool tube, plant max bulb,FFgb, and PHRESH filter!there was no pic of the ballast to look at when i bought it but its pretty nice lookin.the cool tube is amazing and it was 60 bux!heres some pics of the gear in action!WARNING tent still not complete!(lazy stoner)


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 13, 2010)

eff yall than!


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 13, 2010)

You spent all that money on gear and you didnt wanto to stuff it into a clean light tight and convinient factory made tent?


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 13, 2010)

ive bought that gear over the past 1.5 years.trust me i would love a clean tent but this is just fine for now.i spent every penny on the 2nd light/filter.
i wasnt very impressed with the cheap tents,when i get one itll be a name brand.secret jardin ect.so that will be about 400$.SORRY for the "eff yall than" it was sarcasim!the main thing i needed was odor control which it completly controls.


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 13, 2010)

^Priorities. I like it.


----------



## 7thtoker (Sep 13, 2010)

suchhhh a wicked weed grow tent mang. I'm jealous. 

massive props, yo


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 13, 2010)

yeah it took me long enough but finally got priorities strait!

appreciate 7th toker!


----------



## bigv1976 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well in all fairnes the tent doesnt grow weed for ya I guess. I got a 2x4 tent off of Amazon for $100 and it is a very nice tent, very heavy duty.


----------



## 303 (Sep 14, 2010)

Heres mine. I framed with wood and lined with panda paper, its still not finished, you'll see ducting going through it, that light will be there when it gets here in the mail 




















I forgot to take pictures of the supports, theres several for support and to staple the panda film to ;/




















​


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 14, 2010)

i personally would have put the panda film OVER the frame but "alls well that ends well".looks good tho.hows the thickness of panda film?and ive mentioned this a few times i must be a sponsor but TARP_ZIP_UP from home depot is the beez neez!just reinforce the adhesive with some GOOD duct tape.
if that is a old Laundry room your in luck!it was ment to be a grow room in another life lol.

BIGV1976 i looked at those tents and thought they couldnt be very heavy duty but i stand corrected.i was very close to getting 2x 3x3 tents but uch happier with my decision to make my 3.5x4x5 tent.i found a 5 foot light mover on craigslist for 40$ so i plan to run the lights side by side(fluid with the rail) and move them about 2 feet in each direction.

anyone have experience with light rails?


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 14, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> i personally would have put the panda film OVER the frame but "alls well that ends well".looks good tho.hows the thickness of panda film?and ive mentioned this a few times i must be a sponsor but TARP_ZIP_UP from home depot is the beez neez!just reinforce the adhesive with some GOOD duct tape.
> if that is a old Laundry room your in luck!it was ment to be a grow room in another life lol.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out the complete tent with black lining in my sig.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Sep 28, 2010)

is this setup smell proof as in no smell outside of tent? would 10 mm plastic do the same as ur walls? is ductape qirtight?


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 28, 2010)

i used 10mm plastic for the linging.after the lining it was 100% smell proof.i would stick with the tarp as the main shell.


----------



## don2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> so the fed ex santa clause came early and dropped off my new ballast(400), cool tube, plant max bulb,FFgb, and PHRESH filter!there was no pic of the ballast to look at when i bought it but its pretty nice lookin.the cool tube is amazing and it was 60 bux!heres some pics of the gear in action!WARNING tent still not complete!(lazy stoner)


 Hey great job bro I know alot of ppl would love this info because I not a handyman at all but I made mine just like yours and wayyyyy cheaper. (good job) Hey you said you got your cool tube for 60 bux where please let me know cuz I getting ready to buy one for $100 bux And how is the light leaks with the tarp+rep?


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 28, 2010)

looking good bro after harvest invest in some mylar for your walls your loosing tons of light.. but all around very sweet well thought out tent


----------



## cloudyharvest (Sep 29, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> i used 10mm plastic for the linging.after the lining it was 100% smell proof.i would stick with the tarp as the main shell.


thanks and the duct tape worked?


----------



## NateDizity1420 (Sep 29, 2010)

I built myself one at the local hardware store for 1/10 the price as the local hydro store. All I did was pick up my own pvc pipe, made it as big as i needed it. I zip tied light weight plastic sheeting to the frame and covered it in mylar. And for the entrance door i got a zipper tarp that already had the silver shine on it. So I built mine for around $60-$70, for the same size one at the local hydro store they wanted $300 i think it was, it mite have been more. Building your own design saves a ton of money and it lets you incorporate your own things and needs into the design. Good luck and good job with it


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 29, 2010)

60$ cool tube is at www.dchydro.com the site is a little off but its a good place.

and yes duct tape and a staple gun to the frame.VERY GOOD duct tape.gorilla tape and heavy duty duct tape from HD

yeah i really want some mylar it will be coming soon.the black plastic will do for now.

HOPEFULLY EVERYONES SEEN THE FINISHED PRODUCT IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 29, 2010)

BudReaky said:


> 60$ cool tube is at www.dchydro.com the site is a little off but its a good place.
> 
> and yes duct tape and a staple gun to the frame.VERY GOOD duct tape.gorilla tape and heavy duty duct tape from HD
> 
> ...


I used gorilla tape every day.


----------



## roosterhead7435 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice DIY tent, thought of adding any reflective material to the siding? if your doing it all on a budget tin foil will do


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 30, 2010)

View attachment 1186255yeah i bout foil but ended up going with thick black plastic....


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Sep 30, 2010)

You could try spot reflectors to help negate the black plastic. Just spray paint some cardboard matte white and prop them up around your plants.


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds like a plan.thanks


----------



## don2009 (Oct 2, 2010)

get some birthday wrapping paper from 99c store hang it up on the white side.


----------



## cjishigh (Oct 2, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/48-X48-REFLECTIVE-MYLAR-GROW-TENT-HYDROPONICS-CABINET-/330478551479?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf20e81b7#ht_3425wt_1002


----------



## BudReaky (Oct 2, 2010)

i just built TENT.not bout to buy 1.didnt help much. -rep


----------

